# Progress With Darla



## jomeigs (Aug 18, 2012)

So the past 2 days Darla has jumped on my hand to eat. I am so excited. Tomorrow my clicker and t stand should come. I hope to use that soon  Love my little girl.


----------



## blas (Sep 18, 2020)

I recently got my budgies. One of them 3 weeks ago(Pringles the blue one) and the other was last Sunday(Nana). And today was the first time they ate on my hand! It's so satisfying!

Btw Darla is very similar to Nana!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

It's satisfying to know that they know and trust you already, right? Priceless!


----------



## jomeigs (Aug 18, 2012)

blas said:


> I recently got my budgies. One of them 3 weeks ago(Pringles the blue one) and the other was last Sunday(Nana). And today was the first time they ate on my hand! It's so satisfying!
> 
> Btw Darla is very similar to Nana!
> 
> ...


That is great! They are adorable. Darla will not get on my finger, but will get in my hand! Still trying. Started clicker training today. Hopefully this works.


----------

